# Question about collets for craftsman router



## swmarsh (May 27, 2008)

Hello Guys,
I am new to this routing community but not new to routing in general. I built my own cnc router. Right now I have a black and decker that I am gonna replace with a craftsman model no# 320.17541. I have the 1/4 collet that came with it but now I am needing a 1/2 and 1/8. I have been told that it is the same as the Ryobi routers. ( not sure of this though )
What I need to know is what type of collet it is and where can I buy replacements. 
Thanks steve


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Try here: http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/7888-craftsman-parts-manuals.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You can get the collet from Sears, on line parts.
But the 1/8" one you will need to get from MLCS

Collet at $2.69
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?sid=PSHx20080114x00001

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveSubComponentPartsAction.action?diagramPageId=00001&componentDescription=MOTOR%20ASSY&documentId=50030386&modelNumber=32017541&productCategoryId=0740000&brandId=0247&modelName=ROUTER&backToLink=Return%20to%20Sub%20Components

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html

Sears manuals,this one is to big to post on the forum, 2,798mb see below.

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/products/ManualSearchDisplay.action?sid=MMHMxSearsx00019&product.modelNumber=32017541&product.brandName=CRAFTSMAN


----------

